# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Raja - chaton femelle 6 semaines à réserver - silver tabby et blanc - Dpt 61

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Raja
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

Association Un Espoir pour les sans Voix : unespoirsansvoix@gmail.com

Bonjour, voici la seule demoiselle de la portée, elle s'appelle Raja. Elle a 6 semaines, elle peut être déjà réservée en vue de son adoption. Elle se trouve en famille d'accueil chez une bénévole sur Argentan dans l'Orne.







https://www.facebook.com/unespoirpourlessansvoix/posts/2646799672262486?__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant

POST CLOS !!!!! RAJA EST RESERVEE

----------

